# Tips para la creacion de PCB



## yukardo (Jun 12, 2007)

saludos

Me gustaría saber cuales son los tips fundamentales para la creación de tarjetas PCB. por ejemplo que las pistas no pueden formar ángulos de 90º. de antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## JV (Jun 12, 2007)

Te enumero algunas que me vienen a la mente:

-separacion de masa analogica de masa digital
-que las pistas no formen una antena, dicho de otra forma, que no sean una U o una C
-no pasar pistas por debajo de capacitores, captan ruido
-si algun componente lleva cristal consultar la hoja de datos, siempre hay un pcb recomendado
-colocar los capacitores de filtrado de los integrados lo mas cerca posible

me acuerdo de otras cosas pero son para placas doble faz, no se hasta donde vas a llegar en tu diseño.

Si quieres profundizar, busca application notes de freescale, microchip, texas, on y maxim, me han servido de mucho.

Saludos..


----------

